# My Puppy Needs Toe Removed...



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I needed some advice with an unfortunate incident that occurred to my puppy.

Last week, he was playing in the back yard and stepped on something which cut his foot. I took him to the vet immediately after I noticed he started licking it and they proceeded to shave his foot to examine it. While examining it, it started to bleed really badly and looked like there was a hole in his foot. They stitched him up, bandaged it, and I thought that would be the end of it...

After a few days, I noticed he was lethargic and looked sad and wasn't using his leg at all. At this point, his foot was still covered up. I took him to the vet and when they removed the bandage from his foot, it was completely black and bleeding profusely. I was in complete shock, as they told me they might need to remove his entire foot.

I went back today to replace the bandage and check on him and his foot was pink again and his skin was healing. I thought everything was fine until they examined him further and one of his toes was still black and detached from the muscle tissue and dangling. I'm not sure how this even happened and think it must have happened while under their care. His outer most toe where the nail attaches on his fourth toe was completely off and barely attached to his foot. The bone of his toe was also visible and seemed rough as if it were broken. Luckily, there was no infection. They recommended I remove his toe immediately but I hesitated and needed a second opinion.

I went to another vet in the area who proceeded to xray his foot and found his toenail bone was detached, but also the second bone attached to it was fractured. 

Now, both vets are recommending I remove the toe. The first vet recommends they just remove the toe and cover the fractured bone with scar tissue. The second vet recommends they remove the toe AND the fractured bone completely because it will hurt him and cause issues in the future. So he will be without his P3 and P2 bones.

I'm unsure of whether I need to remove the bone or not. I'm also confused as to why they cannot just help the fractured bone heal through grafting or some other method. Would like some insight from you guys as to what I should do. Do you think he will be able to walk normally and heal fully? He is only 5 months old and should adapt to life like this but it is a scary thought.

It has been a nightmare of a week and seems to only be getting worse :crying: Luckily he has been a good boy and hasn't even made a sound during all of this. He looks sad but I have been giving him lots of love and adding PBJ to his meals so that he eats.

If anyone would like to see the xray and pictures of the damage to help further, please message me. The more opinions the better before we embark on this.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...I wish I could give you some advice. I feel so bad for you both 
Was the second vet a specialist? I've learned the hard way when it comes to my regular vet. We trust them but they don't know everything which is why there are specialist.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I"m sorry that I have no wisdom to share with you. I'm only posting to let you know that you are not alone. I hope you can find the answer, and I hope that someone on this forum can give you some solid advice. Until then, know that you have friends who care about you and your precious baby, and are wishing you well.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Omg...I wish I could give you some advice. I feel so bad for you both
> Was the second vet a specialist? I've learned the hard way when it comes to my regular vet. We trust them but they don't know everything which is why there are specialist.


Thank you. No the second wasn't a specialist. What kind of specialist should I search for?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Was the second vet a specialist? I've learned the hard way when it comes to my regular vet. We trust them but they don't know everything which is why there are specialist.


I agree wholeheartedly with Joanne. My daughter's cat had an eye infection, and the regular vet wanted to remove her eye. She went to a veterinary ophthalmologist, who was able to save the eye. Please be sure you get a veterinary orthopedist to take a look before you make a final decision.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

He is in Southern California right now and was on vacation when all this happened. If someone has a specialist to recommend, I would really appreciate it. His surgery is scheduled for Tuesday so I have a few days to get other opinions


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I would cancel that appointment and just book with a specialist right away. I don't know specialist in NYC,( I think that's where you are ) but I looked it up and found this place. I have no idea how good but I bet they will direct you in the right direction.
Contact Us | Animal Medical Center


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> I would cancel that appointment and just book with a specialist right away. I don't know specialist in NYC,( I think that's where you are ) but I looked it up and found this place. I have no idea how good but I bet they will direct you in the right direction.
> Contact Us | Animal Medical Center


Thank you for searching for this. We are actually in california right now. I found Dr. Vogel (Our Doctors) who is an orthopedic specialist and made an appointment for monday


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltieboy said:


> Thank you for searching for this. We are actually in california right now. I found Dr. Vogel (Our Doctors) who is an orthopedic specialist and made an appointment for monday


Oh great! I'm glad you did this. I'm sure you will feel much more confident in what the specialist tells you than what the other two vets said. Please keep us posted. Xo


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Oh great! I'm glad you did this. I'm sure you will feel much more confident in what the specialist tells you than what the other two vets said. Please keep us posted. Xo


Should I look for another specialist to take him to as well, or should one be enough?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I do have a veterinary orthopedist to recommend-- my Cozette went to VCA Veterinary Specialists of the Valley and had surgery by Dr. Bausman. I highly recommend them all. I know that Pammy4501 recommends another group in the Valley: Animal Specialty Group, specifically Dr. Wendelburg.

ETA: Dr. Vogel looks like a good option too.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

I'm really worried that he won't be able to walk properly if it's removed. It's a weight bearing toe. But everyone tells me it should be fine because he only weighs 4lbs and can adapt since he's a puppy

The toe was completely black and disconnected from his foot almost. I'm praying that I wake up tomorrow and take him for a bandage change and its magically better


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry you and your precious fluff baby are going through all of this. I am glad that you were able to make an appointment with a specialist.

Did the doctor tell you he will be okay until Monday? Is he on antibiotics? Even though your vet said there was not an infection ... it sounds as though enough damage was done so that he requires surgery now. 

Do you have an ER hospital nearby ... just in case you need to talk to a professional this weekend?

I know when my Snowball has been sick on weekends ... every hour seemed like an eternity. So, I understand how you must be feeling.

Your baby looks a lot like my Snowball in your profile picture. What is his name? 

We are here for you. I will be saying prayers and thinking positive thoughts for you and your sweet baby. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am so sorry you and your precious fluff baby are going through all of this. I am glad that you were able to make an appointment with a specialist.
> 
> Did the doctor tell you he will be okay until Monday? Is he on antibiotics? Even though your vet said there was not an infection ... it sounds as though enough damage was done so that he requires surgery now.
> 
> ...


He's been on an antibiotic that lasts two weeks and has been getting it soaked to kill any bacteria. They said it should last and not affect things because of its detached nature. Yes there's a 24h ER hospital I can take him too

I'm hoping he lasts until he can see a specialist. In the past hour he became much more active and lively. Hopefully it means something good is happening under his bandage 

His name is Archie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maltieboy said:


> He's been on an antibiotic that lasts two weeks and has been getting it soaked to kill any bacteria. They said it should last and not affect things because of its detached nature. Yes there's a 24h ER hospital I can take him too
> 
> I'm hoping he lasts until he can see a specialist. In the past hour he became much more active and lively. Hopefully it means something good is happening under his bandage
> 
> His name is Archie


Oh, good! Snowball has been on that kind of antibiotic that lasts about two weeks. And, he did very well on it. 

So, it sounds to me like Archie will be fine until Monday. And, great to hear he is more active and lively now. Did the doctor say it's okay for him to move around a lot?

It also sounds as though you are well prepared. I doubt you will have to worry about an ER visit this weekend ... but, always best to know that's an option in an emergency.

I hope you and Archie get some rest tonight. But, if you just need someone to listen or to talk with ... there is usually someone who checks in on SM and FB during the night.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Maltieboy said:
> 
> 
> > He's been on an antibiotic that lasts two weeks and has been getting it soaked to kill any bacteria. They said it should last and not affect things because of its detached nature. Yes there's a 24h ER hospital I can take him too
> ...


Thank you for the support. I really hope they're somehow able to connect his toe back to his foot. Looking at the pictures of the "dead" area, it's still moist. If it were dead I think it should be dry, no?

He's not jumping around but he's visibly happier and ate and teething again


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maltieboy said:


> Thank you for the support. I really hope they're somehow able to connect his toe back to his foot. Looking at the pictures of the "dead" area, it's still moist. If it were dead I think it should be dry, no?
> 
> He's not jumping around but he's visibly happier and ate and teething again


I'm not sure in regard to your question about it still being moist. It does sound good. I am hoping Sandi (edelweiss) might be able to help answer that question for you. She sometimes checks in with SM during the night.

She is on FB and I will PM her.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Made an appointment with another specialist tomorrow morning. Will update everyone afterwards


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't hesitate to remove the toe. Dogs do just fine minus a toe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: Oh no, I'm so sorry, poor little Archie, I'll be praying for him and that God will lead you to the vet or specialist you should see.
Please keep us updated hugs to you:wub:


----------



## ShabbyChic (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't have any advice for you. I just want you to know me and Charlotte are sending over hugs and licks. <3


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maltieboy said:


> Made an appointment with another specialist tomorrow morning. Will update everyone afterwards


Oh, good. I think that's great you can see someone tomorrow (well, it's technically Saturday already). 

I did PM Sandi. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Maltieboy said:
> 
> 
> > Made an appointment with another specialist tomorrow morning. Will update everyone afterwards
> ...


Thank you! Will try and get some sleep tonight and chime in tomorrow after he sees a specialist


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry I didn't check SM last night. It is Sat. AM here in Europe & I am praying for your baby, and for you.
I sent you a PM!
Thank you sweet Marie, for alerting me here. You are such a caring person.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope all goes well for you this morning. Good luck! I will be sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing this! Wishing you good luck with the specialist today! Will check back later.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGosh, please keep us posted.. I hope the specialist can save his little toe....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened. Accidents do happen no matter what we do but you've been such a great parent getting Archie to the vet right away. I'm in total agreement with everyone here about getting him to a specialist. You have two varied opinions on going forward and I agree with Jackie that he'll do fine without a toe (dogs do fine with leg amputations as Maggie will tell you) you want someone who specializes in orthopedics and will guide you to the proper surgery and removal. I agree with Jackie (Socalytes) recommendations as I've heard good things about both of them. Good luck monday and keep us posted. (((hugs)))


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for your little guy today! :grouphug:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this, please keep us updated!


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Taking him to rewrap his foot right now then seeing a specialist in a few hours. Will keep everyone updated


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

If specialist today recommends removing it asap, should I wait for second specialist opinion on Monday or do it today?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. No start with one, see what he says and take it from there. Veterinarian medicine has gotten a lot like people medicine. There was no such thing as a hospitalist for people when I was growing up, now they are the ones managing day to day care in the hospital. I think many vets are well intentioned and they are great at GP sorts of things and basic surgery, but beyond that you need a specialist. My Luck has liver issues and I have brought him to two different teaching vet hospitals. The first was fine, but really not giving me the answer I needed. Then I brought him to Cornell and had a consult with the world's best authority on liver disease in dogs. What a difference. So if you are not satisfied with the specialist, get a second opinion.

BTW, pet insurance can really be a savior for accidents. They are paying me for Luck's liver issues but when he had a mall accident as a puppy (he swallowed something he shouldn't , they paid for a lot of medical costs.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hope you get some good advice! Will check in again.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maltieboy said:


> If specialist today recommends removing it asap, should I wait for second specialist opinion on Monday or do it today?





wkomorow said:


> I am so sorry. No start with one, see what he says and take it from there. Veterinarian medicine has gotten a lot like people medicine. There was no such thing as a hospitalist for people when I was growing up, now they are the ones managing day to day care in the hospital. I think many vets are well intentioned and they are great at GP sorts of things and basic surgery, but beyond that you need a specialist. My Luck has liver issues and I have brought him to two different teaching vet hospitals. The first was fine, but really not giving me the answer I needed. Then I brought him to Cornell and had a consult with the world's best authority on liver disease in dogs. What a difference. So if you are not satisfied with the specialist, get a second opinion.
> 
> BTW, pet insurance can really be a savior for accidents. They are paying me for Luck's liver issues but when he had a mall accident as a puppy (he swallowed something he shouldn't , they paid for a lot of medical costs.


I tend to agree with Walter on this. 

I am all for second and even third opinions ... that is, if I know the situation at hand is not life threatening ... something that is not deemed a true emergency.

However, since Archie's foot had already been black, and not knowing for sure if his toe is healing ... I guess I would want to be assured, that by waiting ... that there is not the risk of gangrene setting in and therefore risking more than Archie losing his toe.

I am sorry I couldn't check in a little earlier. I will be checking back to see what the specialist advised you today. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

*Update: * I just got back from the specialist. They are a veterinary surgical center and see cases like this all the time. Archie completely lost all feeling in that toe and its completely gone and only hanging on by skin left. They are operating on him right now and he will hopefully be back home with us tonight. They are removing the toe along with the second phalange to make sure it heals properly and he never has future complications with it. It made me so sad leaving him with them for the surgery 

will update everyone when surgery is completed


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maltieboy said:


> *Update: * I just got back from the specialist. They are a veterinary surgical center and see cases like this all the time. Archie completely lost all feeling in that toe and its completely gone and only hanging on by skin left. They are operating on him right now and he will hopefully be back home with us tonight. They are removing the toe along with the second phalange to make sure it heals properly and he never has future complications with it. It made me so sad leaving him with them for the surgery
> 
> will update everyone when surgery is completed


I think it's good you saw the doctor today. And, that Archie is having the surgery now. I know it had to be hard to leave him for the surgery ... but, he will be back home with you soon.

I am so glad you and Sandi touched base. 

I am sure when Archie gets home that the surgical center will follow-up. And, even though Archie might not be himself for a little while (the anesthesia and pain meds alone ... can make him feel groggy,etc.) ... you can have peace of mind that he will now be on the road to recovery.

And, as Sue (Snowbody ... Tyler's Mom) shared ... dogs can do fine without a toe ... or, even a leg. As Sue shared, Maggie, who is one of our moderators, has her beautiful Tessa, who had a leg amputated ... and, now Tessa is more than fine.

You are a wonderful Mom to Archie. Hugs to you and sweet Archie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank God for small favors---you are blessed to be in a place where he can be evaluated well & cared for quickly. You are a great mom. It isn't what you wanted but he will do fine---probably better than you will initially. He needs for you to be brave. He will take your position/attitude & he will be a great little "can-do Archie." We are sorry that this happened & our heart goes out to you. All of us join together to pray for healing for little Archie! Please keep us posted.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sending good thoughts and prayers to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - you got a specialist on a Saturday! Great! I know waiting for Monday would have been agony. Glad you did it and it seems like what they're doing needs to be done so be glad about it and that something CAN be done.  As Sandi said, it will be harder on you than on Archie. Did they say when you'll get to bring him home? Praying all goes well in surgery and recovery and yes he might be loopy from the anesthesia but should do fine. Also agree that you need to try to be as strong and supportive as you can be. They're very intuitive of how we feel and will pick up on those vibes which you don't want. Get some rest if you can too so you'll feel renewed. I know this is all very scary and I think adrenalin gets us through all this but then we feel exhausted. Sending hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for you and Archie! Yes, as others have said, Tessa the three-legged Winder Dog does just fine!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping all goes well for your little Archie:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It was good that it was taken care of so quickly. Hope Archie is home with you soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this, and I think you made the right decision. I am sure little Archie will do just fine Without one toe. I hope he has a speedy recovery and a painless one.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

surgery is done!! it went well and i will go pick him up in an hour !!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great, hope he heals quickly.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hoping that all goes well from here on! :grouphug:

I hope they will check under the bandage frequently to see how it is healing. At a vet hospital I've been going to for a long time, there were differences of opinion about bandaging minor foot injuries, and I got caught in the middle between a recently-licensed vet who bandaged my dog's foot and the senior vet who was angry about it and took it off, saying it would heal better without it. It sure sounds like your dog's initial injury was a lot worse than my dog's, but they probably should have checked under the bandage sooner. I doubt you'd want to go back there at this point anyway. I hope the specialists have done a good job with the surgery and that the follow-up will be good, too! More hugs! {{{{}}}}


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor little guy. he will be ok now that it's over.. Good thing you caught it early..


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

everything is fine and he is happy and seems like he isn't in pain anymore. i cant imagine the pain he was in with a broken bone and his paw pad completely detached

they want to see him on Monday for follow up and they said they'll take the bandage off so that it can heal better. but he will be fine i think. just trying to give him as much love as possible!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sun. AM here & I am checking in before my lunch guests arrive to see about little Archie. Great news that he is happier! If you have him in one of those hard cones you may want to invest in a soft one---makes it much easier on them for eating, drinking, & sleeping. My Kitzi wore a cone so long w/his 2 leg surgeries he thought it was one of his appendages. :HistericalSmiley: He learned to sleep very well in the soft one. Dogs are so adaptable. I know not having that toe is not ideal, but it really is amazing how well they adapt. Little Tessa is a wonder dog for sure!!!!!:yes::yes:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A........... Agh, today was not my favorite day:no2:

R........... Really was hurting so much:smheat:

C........... 'Cause my toe broke:smstarz:

H........... Hospital staff took me in, although I was hiding:hiding:

I............ Inspected the toe and decided to operate me right away:smpullhair:

E........... Everything is ok now, and I feel much better, mommy is kissing me all the time :smootch:




.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great that it was taken care of so quickly. Now the healing and little Archie will be fine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How is Archie this morning? 

It was great reading that he came home last night and is doing fine. Hopefully, some pain medication is helping him feel more mellow for a day or two. And, great that they are following up on Monday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Checking in to see how Archie is doing and so glad the surgery is over and he seems to have done fine. He might need some folo-up pain meds today just to get him through the initial period. Sounds like you took him to the right place! Yes I think it might be best to find a different regular vet than his first one. I agree too with Sandi about a soft collar. Eager to see how he's doing.


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

So glad that Archie got such good care so quickly! Hope he is doing well today.:wub:


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

he is doing great! so happy and lively again. trying to limit him from moving so much!!

hes on buprenex twice a day until tuesday and metacam for 2 weeks. im not sure he'll need all these pain meds until then, but will give him what was recommended for the next few days.

i got him a softer collar and so far its working out. also got him a lot of his favorite treats and chews so he stops trying to chew his leg!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear little Archie is feeling like him old self! 😊 I agree with everyone that you made the right decision.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

You are a super mom and you made an awesome and courageous decision. Prayers for quick healing for your cute little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this, so happy he's doing better". What an ordeal!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this. Glad to hear your baby is on the mend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy that his surgery went well and he's feeling better!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How is Archie, today? Thinking of you and Archie and with positive thoughts that his follow-up appointment goes well today.

Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

got him checked out earlier today. all is well! bandage stays on until friday then he can heal with it exposed. but skin is healing and he was so playful today


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good job Archie! Your SM aunties are pulling for you & your mom! WTG!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maltieboy said:


> got him checked out earlier today. all is well! bandage stays on until friday then he can heal with it exposed. but skin is healing and he was so playful today


Just now seeing this and I am glad to see that all turned out well in the end for your little one. Sorry that you and he had to go through such a trial. 
Hope that he is adapting and gets along well from here on out :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So happy everything is much better.


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

just wanted to update everyone! he is still healing well and his stitches are coming off on Saturday. theres a little bit of scabbing on his foot but hair is coming back and hes been using his leg and putting weight on the foot again


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news! I am soooo happy for the up-date & that he is doing so well. They really are tough little creatures, even if they look so fragile & fine!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maltieboy said:


> just wanted to update everyone! he is still healing well and his stitches are coming off on Saturday. theres a little bit of scabbing on his foot but hair is coming back and hes been using his leg and putting weight on the foot again


Great news!!!!!!!!!! So happy to hear that he is doing so well :wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:thumbsup: Yay! I'm glad he's feeling better!:aktion033:


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, just thought I would update you all  He just turned 1 and hes doing great. I love him so much!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARCHIE! SO GLAD TO HEAR YOU"RE DOING WELL!:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Back Bay Animal Hospital in Newport Beach California, Dr. George Katcherian is the owner and an orthopedic specialist. I rescued a 3 pound chihuahua that had a fractured pelvis. Was told by 2 other vets she needed surgery to heal. Dr. K said no, and she healed on her own very well and is thriving in her new home.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Wow..I'm sure glad your baby is better now.
Just curious did you ever find out how he hurt his paw?
My Mallow has had stickers on his paw pad from walking around here that I've pulled out and thankfully nothing serious.
I think I recall a neighbor that owns huskies saying that there can be some big ones and that one went straight through one of his husky's paw.
*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear he's ok and celebrated his birthday!


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, it's been a while since i checked this thread...

Archie is doing very well!! Its been 1 year since we got him and he makes us very happy. Here's a recent picture of him :wub:


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *Wow..I'm sure glad your baby is better now.
> Just curious did you ever find out how he hurt his paw?
> My Mallow has had stickers on his paw pad from walking around here that I've pulled out and thankfully nothing serious.
> I think I recall a neighbor that owns huskies saying that there can be some big ones and that one went straight through one of his husky's paw.
> *


Sorry for getting back to you so late. All I can think of is he must have stepped on a thorn from a rose bush, since there were several in the garden when he was walking around that day. I think that coupled with how young he was, his skin was probably still soft and it pierced right through. This is purely speculation though, unfortunately we will never know for sure. But he is great now and loves to run...i dont even think he knows what happened to him


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy that Archie has recovered from his surgery. He looks fantastic!!


----------

